# new hardtail strat build



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

swamp ash body .fairly light swamp ash i got off exoticwoods last year about 4 1/4 pounds for a strat body nice snappy sound
























ebony board


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

its my first burst using tinted lacquer


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's gorgeous!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Your wife let's you use the clothesline? Looks great.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

always good to here from ya pat :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

It looks fantastic. The ebony board is classy!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice burst! Looking good, keep it up!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking Greath man...i know how bitching using ash is..hehe.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome.

Do you always set it all up and play it before you you do the finish? I never thought of doing that kqoct

More than once I've chipped the finish doing a last minute "tweak" cause something didn't quite fit.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

not always but sometimes i wanted to hear the pickups i wound. so i put her together


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love hardtail Strats!

I am putting together my own, with a Warmoth fatback neck I got from Stevie Mac, and a Warmoth poplar body. I need someone in Calgary to help me put it together.


----------



## verticleman (Sep 23, 2009)

*Great paint*

Love the paint job. did you use nitrocellulose lacquers or acrylics?

http://www.guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thanks guys i used nitro lacquer tinted with colors from LMI


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice! Glad you went with a finish that shows off that wood. Nice looking piece.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I just realized that the burst you did coupled with a birdseye maple fretboard would look insanely hawt as a fat strat.

*sigh* GAS for that *L*


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

she's all done along with the tele i got posted here as well


----------

